# What is the point of the compound tubes?



## nd636

I do not understand the benefits of a compound tube over automatic tools.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Try understanding the benefits of them over hand taping then


----------



## nd636

PrecisionTaping said:


> Try understanding the benefits of them over hand taping then


Ok how do you tape with one?
And why would someone get one if they already had tools? I saw your video with the manta ray head so why do you have one?


----------



## mudslingr

Tubes are great for the whole job or just a little job. If you already own auto tools then a tube would probably come in handy for small jobs so you don't have to lug around all the big stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM

I have all the tools but still like to use the tube just to change things up a bit. I get bored easily.


----------



## mld

Honestly?? I think I would give up my zook and pump before I'd give up my cp tube.


JS:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

nd636 said:


> Ok how do you tape with one?
> And why would someone get one if they already had tools? I saw your video with the manta ray head so why do you have one?


Watch Franks video.
He demonstrates well.
Just buy the appropriate heads. Same concept as automatic taping tools.
You just have a compound tube instead of a bazooka.
You can actually use a compound tube for more applications than a bazooka. Oh, and the biggest difference is price.
Compound tube and accessories is way cheaper than automatic taping tools. So it's a good starting point.
But for guys who already have automatic taping tools, there's absolutely no advantage. Other than as Frank mentioned, it's great for smaller projects where you don't want to bring your full taping set there.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mld said:


> Honestly?? I think I would give up my zook and pump before I'd give up my cp tube.
> 
> 
> JS:thumbup:


I use my pump to fill up my CP tube so I can't give the pump away. lol


----------



## nd636

I was thinking of the tape tech mud runner when I was thinking about cost. Thanks for the videos. As far as getting rid of the bazooka for one there is no way.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

nd636 said:


> I was thinking of the tape tech mud runner when I was thinking about cost. Thanks for the videos. As far as getting rid of the bazooka for one there is no way.


Mud runner's not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## nd636

PrecisionTaping said:


> Mud runner's not worth it in my opinion.


Yeah I saw it a while back and that is the price I was thinking of. The tubes are pretty cheap.


----------



## mld

nd636 said:


> I was thinking of the tape tech mud runner when I was thinking about cost. Thanks for the videos. As far as getting rid of the bazooka for one there is no way.


Yeah, me either, but I have another pump and another bazooka so nothing lost. But on a serious note if you do any amount of small jobs a compound tube is indispensable. The amount of time it takes to drag out the pump and tools I'm cleaned up and gone. I should add that I use the tube to fill my banjo and boxes and to fill angles as well.
The 24 inch tapepro will fill my banjo or eight inch box or ten inch hightop NS box with one tube:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Love my tube, Corners, internals, externals, mudheads, Quickfill tube for filling boxes, If you don't see the point then your missing out.


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> Honestly?? I think I would give up my zook and pump before I'd give up my cp tube.
> 
> 
> JS:thumbup:


what is a cp ?


----------



## nd636

cazna said:


> Love my tube, Corners, internals, externals, mudheads, Quickfill tube for filling boxes, If you don't see the point then your missing out.


I like the idea of the outside mud head but I have never used mud set vinyl beads. I have hopper for paper bead since that's the only mudset bead I use. And I like the manta ray head idea so maybe one day I will try them out. I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm missing out but maybe so but 1.I don't see myself running an outside mud head and setting bead faster than pulling a stick through the hopper.
2.If I had a job small enough to not run the bazooka I could use my banjo.
3. If they took an equal amount of time it would be faster to clean the banjo and hopper.
4.I am not knocking you guys for having them it was just me wanting to know the benefits over automatic tools not over taping by hand which according to precision taping is nothing.
5.Answers like "you are missing out" don't explain the benefits of it at all.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

nd636 said:


> I like the idea of the outside mud head but I have never used mud set vinyl beads. I have hopper for paper bead since that's the only mudset bead I use. And I like the manta ray head idea so maybe one day I will try them out. I wouldn't go so far as to say I'm missing out but maybe so but 1.I don't see myself running an outside mud head and setting bead faster than pulling a stick through the hopper.
> 2.If I had a job small enough to not run the bazooka I could use my banjo.
> 3. If they took an equal amount of time it would be faster to clean the banjo and hopper.
> 4.I am not knocking you guys for having them it was just me wanting to know the benefits over automatic tools not over taping by hand which according to precision taping is nothing.
> 5.Answers like "you are missing out" don't explain the benefits of it at all.


You don't need a compound tube for mudset beads, if you're already using a hopper just run them through that! Works great!


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> Love my tube, Corners, internals, externals, mudheads, Quickfill tube for filling boxes, If you don't see the point then your missing out.


I agree! I always have a tube in my water pail. Don't know how to add water to mud with anything else. Add filling banjo, prefill, and water gun fights with the kids and you have the best all purpose tool out there.

Oh, and you can blow a bead hopper out of the water.


----------



## nd636

mld said:


> I agree! I always have a tube in my water pail. Don't know how to add water to mud with anything else. Add filling banjo, prefill, and water gun fights with the kids and you have the best all purpose tool out there.
> 
> Oh, and you can blow a bead hopper out of the water.


So you can run it faster with that than I can pull it through my hopper?


----------



## mld

nd636 said:


> So you can run it faster with that than I can pull it through my hopper?


Nope, but its the simplicity of the system that makes it fast. I have two of the strait flex mid-pro 2 hoppers and they work awesome but why drag another tool on the job when I already have what I need there. Also you can't use a hopper on a room that's smaller than 16 feet:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

nd636 said:


> So you can run it faster with that than I can pull it through my hopper?


Yes, more mobile, not so much back and forth on a large job


----------



## mld

Philma Crevices said:


> Yes, more mobile, not so much back and forth on a large job


Thanks Philma. Much simpler stated.:thumbsup:


----------



## nd636

mld said:


> Nope, but its the simplicity of the system that makes it fast. I have two of the strait flex mid-pro 2 hoppers and they work awesome but why drag another tool on the job when I already have what I need there. Also you can't use a hopper on a room that's smaller than 16 feet:thumbsup:


If I am in one room smaller than 16 feet square I'm not breaking out many tools at all.


----------



## mld

nd636 said:


> If I am in one room smaller than 16 feet square I'm not breaking out many tools at all.


My point was you don't have to carry single sticks of bead loaded with mud all over.
Not saying one way is right or wrong, just answering the question of why use a tube. I could care less whether anyone else uses one, but I will never be without one.


----------



## nd636

mld said:


> My point was you don't have to carry single sticks of bead loaded with mud all over.
> Not saying one way is right or wrong, just answering the question of why use a tube. I could care less whether anyone else uses one, but I will never be without one.


That's a good answer that makes sense I'm not trying to reply like a [email protected] but if someone is on here asking why is something good what are the benefits and so on an answer like you are missing out isn't helpful. I wouldn't ask if I had a tube and already knew. I am not just saying this to you but I have seen enough replies on this site that don't answer the question but instead knock the person asking it that it gets a little old. Precision taping and mudslingr gave helpful answers not just replies about how they couldn't go without one. If you can't go without it give a reason why it is helpful maybe it could stop someone from buying something they don't need or not buying something you feel they should definitely try. I could be wrong but I think this is supposed to be a helpful site.


----------



## moore

nd636 said:


> That's a good answer that makes sense I'm not trying to reply like a [email protected] but if someone is on here asking why is something good what are the benefits and so on an answer like you are missing out isn't helpful. I wouldn't ask if I had a tube and already knew. I am not just saying this to you but I have seen enough replies on this site that don't answer the question but instead knock the person asking it that it gets a little old. Precision taping and mudslingr gave helpful answers not just replies about how they couldn't go without one. If you can't go without it give a reason why it is helpful maybe it could stop someone from buying something they don't need or not buying something you feel they should definitely try. I could be wrong but I think this is supposed to be a helpful site.


how many of mudslingrs vids did you watch? Watch all of them!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Did you ever think people are busy, It could be lunch time, They could be distracted, They might have a mrs or kid annoying you to get off the computer or your smart phone may be going flat all happening while on dwt so you only have time to make a quick reply before you have to run for it and do something else?? Like I had to before when I made my comment your missing out??

Sometimes you just have to figure stuff out for yourself and not expect every single life detail about it all first, Experienced people also tend to get over blabbing on and just just drop hints and clues to see if who they are dealing with is smart enough to catch on and figure the rest out for themselves. Common sense is dying in this world isn't it.

Hoppers are messy as hell, A cp tube can mud externals very fast, Then your handling dry beads, Yes I believe its faster than a hopper, an much more pleasant to use, Cp tube can add mud to internals, Then you can place a tape then roll (For smaller jobs) Cp is fast to clean, Cp tubes have very little parts to replace or tune up, We cove here as well as square set so I can add mud then fit the cove. Get a bucket piston to help draw mud from bucket.

I thought this was a helpful site you say well boo [email protected] hoo, Together, All of us, Posting, As we have time or feel like doing usually awswer in one way or another and be gratefull for all of it, Even if its just, Your missing out, Which was a poke to get you thinking, But I guess just that's to much for you to handle, Bubba needs mommy to hold his hand.


----------



## nd636

moore said:


> how many of mudslingrs vids did you watch? Watch all of them!:thumbsup:


I watched a few I will watch them all just going to take a little while.


----------



## nd636

cazna said:


> Did you ever think people are busy, It could be lunch time, They could be distracted, They might have a mrs or kid annoying you to get off the computer or your smart phone may be going flat all happening while on dwt so you only have time to make a quick reply before you have to run for it and do something else?? Like I had to before when I made my comment your missing out??
> 
> Sometimes you just have to figure stuff out for yourself and not expect every single life detail about it all first, Experienced people also tend to get over blabbing on and just just drop hints and clues to see if who they are dealing with is smart enough to catch on and figure the rest out for themselves. Common sense is dying in this world isn't it.
> 
> Hoppers are messy as hell, A cp tube can mud externals very fast, Then your handling dry beads, Yes I believe its faster than a hopper, an much more pleasant to use, Cp tube can add mud to internals, Then you can place a tape then roll (For smaller jobs) Cp is fast to clean, Cp tubes have very little parts to replace or tune up, We cove here as well as square set so I can add mud then fit the cove. Get a bucket piston to help draw mud from bucket.
> 
> I thought this was a helpful site you say well boo [email protected] hoo, Together, All of us, Posting, As we have time or feel like doing usually awswer in one way or another and be gratefull for all of it, Even if its just, Your missing out, Which was a poke to get you thinking, But I guess just that's to much for you to handle, Bubba needs mommy to hold his hand.


Hahahahahaha like I said not just on here I have seen it on other posts. I don't know anyone here who has a tube so this was where I figures I could find out about them here. And if I am thankful for your post I will hit the thanks button.


----------



## mld

Well, kids are in bed and wife is reading a book so I'll hold your hand through this.

Theoretical job.

Basement, 85 sheets.

Drive up driveway, no help from compound tube.

Two trips into basement. 2 Buckets with tube, banjo, hawk, knives, drill, whip, tape roller, flusher other small items. Two boxes/buckets of taping mud.

Fill one bucket with water. Use tube to add 1½ tubes of water to bucket of mud. Mix.

Prefill anything that needs it with straight mud or hot mud if bad.

Use tube to fill banjo, remember1 tube- full. Tape all flats and butts.

Then tape all angles, roll and flush.

Then spot screws.

At this point I haven't left the basement yet. Cleanup banjo, roller, and flusher and take out to van.

Bring in bead, applicator head, bead roller and another box of mud. Set bead around basement and cut to fit if needed, we'll figure 20 sticks because basements always have allot of bead. Fill tube with mud and put on head. Should take less than 4 fills for 20 sticks. Stick bead, roll and wipe. 

Twenty sticks of bead takes about ten minutes this way.

Carry leftover bead and bead tools out to van.

Leave rest of tools at job unless I'm on my way to another job which would be normally the case on a job this size. Then I have one, yes one bucket of tools to take out. Otherwise go home for lunch.:thumbsup:


Day two.

Drive to job. No help from compound tube which is either in the van or yearning for me at the job.

Carry two boxes of mud into basement. Then carry tools in- one or two buckets.

Mix mud.

Use tube to fill box and coat flats.

Coat screws, no help from tube here.

First coat bead.

Use tube to fill box and first coat butts.

Tidy up any loose ends and go home for breakfast.


Day three.

Drive to job. No help from compound tube here although I am starting to suffer separation anxiety because my tube has been left on the job for two nights and I've had a hard time sleeping.

Carry two boxes of mud into basement.

Rough sand angles and anything else that needs it- not much of a rough sander.

Mix mud for angles.

Run angles with tube and BTE red diamond internal applicator. Finish with angle head on pole. NOTE: just typed that last part in and it auto-corrected it to say.... finish with anyone great on pole...oops 

Third coat screws. Damn tube thinks that job is for sissies....no help from tube.

Use tube to fill box. Coat flats and butts.

Final coat on bead. Tenderly cleanup compound tube, through boxes and angle head in bucket of sh!!tty water, carry out to van and go home to wake up kids for school.

Day four.

Drive to job. 

Bring compound tube, sander, scraper, broom and dust pan into basement.

Have coffee, bs with HO, and collect check while tube does all the sanding, floor scraping, and cleanup.

Go home.

Disclaimer: Not a guarantee of performance, just one man's opinion.
Double-spaced lines are for the convenience of anyone wishing to print this off and make notes. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger

PrecisionTaping said:


> I use my pump to fill up my CP tube so I can't give the pump away. lol


I would love to see Tapepro/Blue line make a compound tube fill on a goose neck like a bazooka. I get sick of pulling the head off if I want to fill with a pump.


----------



## cazna

Mudslinger said:


> I would love to see Tapepro/Blue line make a compound tube fill on a goose neck like a bazooka. I get sick of pulling the head off if I want to fill with a pump.


Awsome Post mld, Well done, Bet that took sometime, You could have been massaging the Mrs feet hoping to get lucky :whistling2:

That's a good idea Mudslinger, Im sure it could be done, It would just be an extra fitting on the cone head, Or out to the side of it, Bet now you have said that in the next year it shall be done, Then you could just buy the cone head and fit it to your tube.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudslinger said:


> I would love to see Tapepro/Blue line make a compound tube fill on a goose neck like a bazooka. I get sick of pulling the head off if I want to fill with a pump.


Then fill it with your pump....
you dont need a fill nozzle.
Just put the ball right to your pump!
I do it all the time. I hate using the handles on the compound tubes. Not to mention they always wear out and suck.
Use your mud pump and it doesn't matter if your seal sucks or not.


----------



## Mudslinger

cazna said:


> Awsome Post mld, Well done, Bet that took sometime, You could have been massaging the Mrs feet hoping to get lucky :whistling2:
> 
> That's a good idea Mudslinger, Im sure it could be done, It would just be an extra fitting on the cone head, Or out to the side of it, Bet now you have said that in the next year it shall be done, Then you could just buy the cone head and fit it to your tube.


That's what I like about this site!:thumbup: Company's are watching, and might produce what's been on a guys mind.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Awsome Post mld, Well done, Bet that took sometime, You could have been massaging the Mrs feet hoping to get lucky :whistling2:
> 
> That's a good idea Mudslinger, Im sure it could be done, It would just be an extra fitting on the cone head, Or out to the side of it, Bet now you have said that in the next year it shall be done, Then you could just buy the cone head and fit it to your tube.


It's already done Cazna. Columbia did it. It's just not out yet.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/big-thanks-aaron-columbia-taping-tools-4921/

Scott's first post. "A tube with a filler valve"


----------



## Mudslinger

PrecisionTaping said:


> Then fill it with your pump....
> you dont need a fill nozzle.
> Just put the ball right to your pump!
> I do it all the time. I hate using the handles on the compound tubes. Not to mention they always wear out and suck.
> Use your mud pump and it doesn't matter if your seal sucks or not.


That's what I want to get away from though. Having to take your applicator head off to fill a cp tube with a pump is down right barbaric, a valve would make it more civilized. You can fill an angle box through the ball also, but I know I sure prefer to use the valve.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudslinger said:


> That's what I want to get away from though. Having to take your applicator head off to fill a cp tube with a pump is down right barbaric, a valve would make it more civilized. You can fill an angle box through the ball also, but I know I sure prefer to use the valve.:yes:


Haha! Down right barbaric!! That made me laugh.
God forbid we get our hands full of mud. lol


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's already done Cazna. Columbia did it. It's just not out yet.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/big-thanks-aaron-columbia-taping-tools-4921/
> 
> Scott's first post. "A tube with a filler valve"


Nice, Sounds like a different sort of tube, Filler value and bushings, Prob be $2000 for me to get one sent here though, Not that I what to, Happy with the tapepro :yes:


----------



## keke

PrecisionTaping said:


> Mud runner's not worth it in my opinion.


use 1 and you will see if it's worthy or not (I use it all the time and in my opinion is 1 of the best tool )


----------



## PrecisionTaping

keke said:


> use 1 and you will see if it's worthy or not (I use it all the time and in my opinion is 1 of the best tool )


I've had one for over a year. Why do you think I said that?
I wouldn't give my opinion on a tool that I haven't tried.


----------



## keke

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've had one for over a year. Why do you think I said that?
> I wouldn't give my opinion on a tool that I haven't tried.


you try to tell me mudrunner is under CP and angle box on your list?
sorry on my list it's on top...... for me it means fast and less hard work


----------



## cazna

I have a mudrunner as well, Not so much into it anymore, I just been adding mud with a cp then flushing it buck style, But I do use a runner to add mud then flush if its a bigger job.

Yeah I know, Just pop that anglehead on the runner and go you say, I just like the filling result and sanding ability the flusher gives better than the anglehead.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> I have a mudrunner as well, Not so much into it anymore, I just been adding mud with a cp then flushing it buck style, But I do use a runner to add mud then flush if its a bigger job.
> 
> Yeah I know, Just pop that anglehead on the runner and go you say, I just like the filling result and sanding ability the flusher gives better than the anglehead.


all this tools mudrunner CP and angle box do the same job the difference is in the ease of use 

and 

angle head vs flusher it's about personal choice......I for my self will choose angle head


----------



## VANMAN

mld said:


> I agree! I always have a tube in my water pail. Don't know how to add water to mud with anything else. Add filling banjo, prefill, and water gun fights with the kids and you have the best all purpose tool out there.
> 
> Oh, and you can blow a bead hopper out of the water.


Bead hopper all the way!!! Tried the tube and head thing but its slower and messier!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Mudslinger said:


> I would love to see Tapepro/Blue line make a compound tube fill on a goose neck like a bazooka. I get sick of pulling the head off if I want to fill with a pump.


Columbia has it coming!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Yeah I know, Just pop that anglehead on the runner and go you say, I just like the filling result and sanding ability the flusher gives better than the anglehead.[/QUOTE]

Hey Caz, if you are having trouble with the sanding ability of your internals after the angle head its set up may need tweaking.


----------



## mld

keke said:


> all this tools mudrunner CP and angle box do the same job the difference is in the ease of use
> 
> and
> 
> angle head vs flusher it's about personal choice......I for my self will choose angle head


I agree, keke, and I still switch it up now and then. I ran two houses last month with the mudrunner just for kicks and yes it is an awesome tool. Just like the ease and simplicity of the tube better. Either that or I'm just lazy Sometimes I think I am the world's most motivated lazy person and that's what makes me efficient!:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

It's not that the mudrunner isn't a good tool, it just wasn't a game changer for me.
It's pretty well just an 800$ compound tube.
I don't even want to imagine how much it costs in Aus. 
800$ for a tool which which does the same job as an angle box or a CP tube. I just said i dont think it's worth it. It does work great, but personally i dont even find it any easier to use.


----------



## VANMAN

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's not that the mudrunner isn't a good tool, it just wasn't a game changer for me.
> It's pretty well just an 800$ compound tube.
> I don't even want to imagine how much it costs in Aus.
> 800$ for a tool which which does the same job as an angle box or a CP tube. I just said i dont think it's worth it. It does work great, but personally i dont even find it any easier to use.


Its a heavy f*cker of a thing!
But twist and go is all good!:thumbsup:
My worker near pulled a muscle when I gave him a shot of a tube!:blink:
There will b better 2 come from likes of Columbia that's for sure!:thumbup:
Runner needs more power!!


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Yeah I know, Just pop that anglehead on the runner and go you say, I just like the filling result and sanding ability the flusher gives better than the anglehead.


Hey Caz, if you are having trouble with the sanding ability of your internals after the angle head its set up may need tweaking.[/QUOTE]

I have tried and tried angleheads gaz, My biggest problem was the tape drying and pulling the corner out a little rounded, Then in comes the anglehead point and scrapes into that rounded corner and the blades don't sit very nice either, Not all of the corners just some but very often it happens, I tried different muds, different corner rollers, Everything but it was still the same, Blown paper in the corner centre, Or the muds so fine over the tape touch it sanding and you have paper so corner sanding was like a touch here and a touch there which is slower than just sanding the whole dam lot. It was buck who said try a flusher like we do it, That leaves a little more mud in there, Sand with a big block and perfect everytime. But it also really suits my helper, HUGE reason to use flushers.

On sand day I pick up the pc and he starts on the corners, With anglehead corners he was always stopping me pointing out this blown paper, this scratch, this needs a touch up etc etc, With the flusher just give him a big corner block and hes off, Into it, He loves it, No faults, nothing, fast and easy to sand, No touch ups, scratches, blown paper, Nothing. 

Leaves the mudrunner and 5 of my angleheads redundant but its working for us, Were are at the point of hardly having to talk to each other about what we doing now, Which is great. More time to talk about heaps of other BS instead.

On a different note, Im in the local search and rescue, Could be looking for a body today, Hope I don't find it but I guess someday I might, Wish me luck, Or no luck finding it I guess, Not really something I wish to see but for the familys concerned, I would do whats needed.


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

Here's a quick video showing how it easy it is to fill a compound tube with a pump. Noe fills the tube with ease and it takes just 5 pumps to completely fill up the 36" tube.

http://youtu.be/wYpGIL0i87M


----------



## drywallninja

CP tube, mud runner, zook, all amazing tools that have changed the game. 
Depends on how you're set up and which way or angle (no pun intended) you're looking to get the job done. CP tubes are great for smaller jobs in my opinion, but also have their place on big jobs as well. And the price is part of their appeal. Buy a few and you can have their ease spread out on multiple jobs, cause we all know we just can't say "no" to that 50 some odd board basement or room addition. So I guess it's how you look at the finishing process itself. But they are a simple tool with many different uses. 

Long live the white Gold!


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> Here's a quick video showing how it easy it is to fill a compound tube with a pump. Noe fills the tube with ease and it takes just 5 pumps to completely fill up the 36" tube.
> 
> http://youtu.be/wYpGIL0i87M


this auto filler is 2 years old my new one is way faster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogtIFMV-S8


----------



## gazman

I hope your day goes well today Caz, what ever direction it takes.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

What size CP tube is most popular 32 inch or 42 inch? Does the red diamond fit on all CP tubes?


----------



## steinkii lardaus

For me some jobs are not worth cleaning the bazooka. Tube is fast clean.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's not that the mudrunner isn't a good tool, it just wasn't a game changer for me.
> It's pretty well just an 800$ compound tube.


Agreed. Except my Mudrunner sits, while my compound tube does all the work.

If I was still using Can-Am tubes, the Mudrunner might get more of a workout. But my '1st generation' Columbia tube doesn't let me justify enough pulling the Mudrunner out.


----------



## JustMe

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What size CP tube is most popular 32 inch or 42 inch? Does the red diamond fit on all CP tubes?


42" has been the std. length for me and those I've worked with.

Of the tubes I know, I'm thinking the red diamond should fit tubes like Columbia's well, and I imagine Tapepro's, but I know Can-Am uses a bit bigger ball size on their tubes than what's considered standard. So you'd have to try reducing the Can-Am - which has been a screw-on plastic ball till now - to get it so it wouldn't be too snug a fit.


----------



## saskataper

Mudslinger said:


> I would love to see Tapepro/Blue line make a compound tube fill on a goose neck like a bazooka. I get sick of pulling the head off if I want to fill with a pump.


Columbia has one in the works. Saw it at the consolidated trade show


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

JustMe said:


> 42" has been the std. length for me and those I've worked with. Of the tubes I know, I'm thinking the red diamond should fit tubes like Columbia's well, and I imagine Tapepro's, but I know Can-Am uses a bit bigger ball size on their tubes than what's considered standard. So you'd have to try reducing the Can-Am - which has been a screw-on plastic ball till now - to get it so it wouldn't be too snug a fit.


So the heads aren't universal. The blue line and tape tech look easy to clean. But the flusher looks like it would leave a lot of sanding the 2 in 1 head.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> I hope your day goes well today Caz, what ever direction it takes.


Thanks Gaz, They found his shoes and bag on the beach, but no clothes, Looks like he may have gone for a swim and not come out again 8 days ago, We found nothing. Bugger.


----------



## icerock drywall

my tube is a 36'' and if I need it longer...I have a 12'' extension that snap onto my tube.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

icerock drywall said:


> my tube is a 36'' and if I need it longer...I have a 12'' extension that snap onto my tube.


What kind of tube do you use?


----------



## JustMe

Mr.Brightstar said:


> So the heads aren't universal. The blue line and tape tech look easy to clean. But the flusher looks like it would leave a lot of sanding the 2 in 1 head.


What are you looking to do - run flushers or angle heads straight off a compound tube?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

JustMe said:


> What are you looking to do - run flushers or angle heads straight off a compound tube?


The 2 in 1 to finish angles apply mud to flats.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The 2 in 1 to finish angles apply mud to flats.


Direct corner flusher. 2 in 1.


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What kind of tube do you use?


http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=4469


----------



## JustMe

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Direct corner flusher. 2 in 1.


When you mentioned 'red diamond', 2in1 flushers didn't come to mind. I don't recall seeing such under the name 'red diamond', just these: https://betterthanevertools.myshopify.com/collections/red-diamond-pro-series-applicator

But BTE, the red diamond makers, do have a line of 2in1 flushers. Maybe that's what you meant? https://betterthanevertools.myshopify.com/collections/direct-flushers

I've never seen or heard of a 2in1 flusher setup work well off a tube. At least not as well as putting the mud on with a tube and then following behind with a flusher on a pole. Instead, you end up with a 'make work project', trying to straighten the angles out with sanding. That's been my experience with it.

Most all the tubes and applicator ends from different manufacturers will cross fit, as far as I know. BTE flushers work on my Columbia tube and handles. Can-Am flushers and their applicator heads work on my Columbias, as well. Especially if the Can-Am applicators and flushers are newer and the ball hole isn't worn out some from running on the little larger ended Can-Am tube and Can-Am handles.


----------



## keke

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't even want to imagine how much it costs in Aus.
> 800$ for a tool which which does the same job as an angle box or a CP tube.


$850+$50 delivery for a tool which does the same job as an angle box or a cp but the easy way


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> $850+$50 delivery for a tool which does the same job as an angle box or a cp but the easy way


Last I heard they were 2 grand in nz, Might have changed now but prob still $1500 ish from all wall etc.


----------



## gazman

Here is a quote from Allwall.


----------



## keke

too expensive gaz check this
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TapeTech-MudRunner-14TT-NEW-/330710836992


----------



## gazman

Good price Keke :thumbsup:.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Good price Keke :thumbsup:.


before dealing with them check this too my friend

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Columbia-Fat-Boy-Flat-Box-Drywall-Finisher-12inch-NEW-/261360219165


----------



## keke

VANMAN said:


> Its a heavy f*cker of a thing!
> But twist and go is all good!:thumbsup:
> My worker near pulled a muscle when I gave him a shot of a tube!:blink:
> There will b better 2 come from likes of Columbia that's for sure!:thumbup:
> Runner needs more power!!


yes is heavier than cp and angle box but is much easier to handle
and about your worker send him here for training we hang this week fire check 16mm x 2.7m(must hang by himself 30 boards daily)


----------



## gazman

Had a bit of time to kill this arvo so I made a box filler for my Tape-Pro tube.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

icerock drywall said:


> http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=4469


That looks like a tt.


----------



## icerock drywall

quick change tips fit all my tubes


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> quick change tips fit all my tubes


and my mud and bucket stay clean....why do you need a pump to fill your tube...to hard to pull. I made this


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

icerock drywall said:


> and my mud and bucket stay clean....why do you need a pump to fill your tube...to hard to pull. I made this


Do you have the 2 in 1 direct angle flusher? and don't you run Dura bond through your CP?


----------



## VANMAN

keke said:


> yes is heavier than cp and angle box but is much easier to handle
> and about your worker send him here for training we hang this week fire check 16mm x 2.7m(must hang by himself 30 boards daily)


Hahaha! I'm sure he would love it:blink:
But we only tape not hang!!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Do you have the 2 in 1 direct angle flusher? and don't you run Dura bond through your CP?


if you run dura bond you need a tip that comes off because pushing water in and out of the tube dose not clean it...I know because I have a clear tube.
when I run dura bond I run a bead of mud in all corners ...stay away 3'' from the 3 way and the bottom of the corners. Its a little tricky at first but its like running a big calk gun.
then I keep my flusher in a little water with a sponge. keep flusher wet and clean and swipe all the corners.
my direct 2 and one I did not like...that now is my flusher sander...
the photos show a .5 bead with no mesh and just ap. on this job there was a big gap and what I did was a bead them a flush and them ff then flushed the ff into the corner but with dura bond I would mesh then put the bead over that . the dura bond bead it push threw the mesh and will the corner and the flusher will make it smooth


----------



## icerock drywall

all my tubes change ....I have 8 kinds off tips here is one more


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

icerock drywall said:


> if you run dura bond you need a tip that comes off because pushing water in and out of the tube dose not clean it...I know because I have a clear tube. when I run dura bond I run a bead of mud in all corners ...stay away 3'' from the 3 way and the bottom of the corners. Its a little tricky at first but its like running a big calk gun. then I keep my flusher in a little water with a sponge. keep flusher wet and clean and swipe all the corners. my direct 2 and one I did not like...that now is my flusher sander... the photos show a .5 bead with no mesh and just ap. on this job there was a big gap and what I did was a bead them a flush and them ff then flushed the ff into the corner but with dura bond I would mesh then put the bead over that . the dura bond bead it push threw the mesh and will the corner and the flusher will make it smooth


Did you pinch the ends there? Or is that how the angle flusher leaves it?


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Did you pinch the ends there? Or is that how the angle flusher leaves it?


ok...a .5 bead works for a 3'' flusher 
a .25 bead works for a 2.5 flusher or a 2nd coat with a 3'' flusher
if you make the bead right you don't need to feather the edge out ...I don't know what pinch is ....I just swipe it


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> Had a bit of time to kill this arvo so I made a box filler for my Tape-Pro tube.


gazman that looks cool but do you use it....and dose it make a mess ........
also to all the people that pump into a tube....I don't get it!!! the only reason I put a auto pump on my auto pump is because I had a hernia and I thought I was going to die....I don't need it any more. I spent 15,000 to fix my hernia. some of you must just be weak :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Do you have the 2 in 1 direct angle flusher?


In case you're not aware of it: If you just Have to try a 2in1, to put to rest whether it would work for you acceptably enough, you can run them as just corner wipers as well as direct flushers. So it could still serve you if you didn't 2in1 with it after trying it.


----------



## gazman

icerock drywall said:


> gazman that looks cool but do you use it....and dose it make a mess ........
> also to all the people that pump into a tube....I don't get it!!! the only reason I put a auto pump on my auto pump is because I had a hernia and I thought I was going to die....I don't need it any more. I spent 15,000 to fix my hernia. some of you must just be weak :whistling2:


I have not used it yet. I will get back to you in a few hours.


----------



## gazman

Well I tried it out. It did not seal around the edges, so I wrapped some duct tape around it and it worked really well. So I will modify it so it seals better.


----------



## gazman

Here is the modified version. Reduced the size of the collar, made a "v" grove for the O ring, and drilled and taped the threads for the thumb screws. Now it seals. :thumbsup:
The tip fits my boxes perfectly. :thumbup:


----------



## gazman

keke said:


> before dealing with them check this too my friend
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Columbia-Fat-Boy-Flat-Box-Drywall-Finisher-12inch-NEW-/261360219165



Now this is a good deal.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MARSHALL...237617?pt=AU_DrywallTools&hash=item20e1cca0f1


----------



## APAsh

I love my tubes as well, filling boxes, internal corners. Also the cornice heads.
Cheers for talking me out of the MudRunner, that would have been an expensive experiment!


----------



## icerock drywall

this is last years tube ....working on a new one
the cork will keep your mud wet from job to job...just clean the outside


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

When the ice runs a CP, does the ice run flats with it?


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> When the ice runs a CP, does the ice run flats with it?


I do some times.....ceilings as well. It not easy to run a bead of mud on the flats on the ceiling but when you get good at it people say that looks easy...then I let them try it and it falls all over them:thumbup:
I can run a bead on the seams and then use my ice exp knife on a tape coat with dura bond and the job gets done fast.
but that's only done a small jobs or on a job where I need to do 3 coats in one day


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> gazman that looks cool but do you use it....and dose it make a mess ........
> also to all the people that pump into a tube....I don't get it!!! the only reason I put a auto pump on my auto pump is because I had a hernia and I thought I was going to die....I don't need it any more. I spent 15,000 to fix my hernia. some of you must just be weak :whistling2:


anyone


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> anyone


It's thinking like that, that probably got you your hernia, Ice. 

I don't have a gooseneck on my pump, but if I did, and it was easier and just about as fast, I'd do it. Not sucking up air into the tube at times would be nice, too.


----------



## Mudslinger

icerock drywall said:


> anyone


How did it feel shelling out money for your hernia? I'm a big guy myself, but I like to work smarter not harder lol.


----------



## icerock drywall

JustMe said:


> It's thinking like that, that probably got you your hernia, Ice.
> 
> I don't have a gooseneck on my pump, but if I did, and it was easier and just about as fast, I'd do it. Not sucking up air into the tube at times would be nice, too.


the hernia was from a pot hole in the road...pushing my kid in a 3 wheel running stroller ....almost killed my son when I went over him crushing the stroller. the doc side I would be fine...almost a year later another doc said we need to cut you open now. so the auto pump was made and yes there is no air in my tube that way. just needed a line on my pole to turn off my pump....but now I have no need to auto fill my pump ...the d handle works fine and with the rubber seal in the bucket there still is no air in my tube:yes:. like I said before some people like to bend over and pump...one word (ergonomics)


----------



## Mudslinger

icerock drywall said:


> the hernia was from a pot hole in the road...pushing my kid in a 3 wheel running stroller ....almost killed my son when I went over him crushing the stroller. the doc side I would be fine...almost a year later another doc said we need to cut you open now. so the auto pump was made and yes there is no air in my tube that way. just needed a line on my pole to turn off my pump....but now I have no need to auto fill my pump ...the d handle works fine and with the rubber seal in the bucket there still is no air in my tube:yes:. like I said before some people like to bend over and pump...one word (ergonomics)


I think if I was worried about bending over the ergonomic thing to do would be put my pump bucket up on a bench or scaffold.


----------



## icerock drywall

Mudslinger said:


> I think if I was worried about bending over the ergonomic thing to do would be put my pump bucket up on a bench or scaffold.


here is one and this was my first one my other one was welded up with wheels and other things


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> here is one and this was my first one my other one was welded up with wheels and other things


if you can see my box hanging on my tripod ....I don't bend over to fill it u as well...like I said I don't bend over to fill my tools up:thumbsup:
and you don't see any dried up mud in my bucket...with mud all over the floor


----------



## JustMe

icerock drywall said:


> ...one word (ergonomics)


I understand ergonomics, pretty well. (Like I once read, if you want a labour saving device, don't ask the industrious man, but ask the lazy one. In that respect, I can be pretty 'lazy'.) 

But there's also a balance between things like ergonomics, and things like simplicity and ease of use. What works for one person might not be the better choice for another.

For myself, I throw a bucket on my mini-scaffold when I don't want to bend over. I can also then wheel that bucket around and out of the way, when I want, as well as use the scaffold to help carry around some of the tools I'm wanting to use at the time.


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> But there's also a balance between things like ergonomics, and things like simplicity and *ease* of use.


On my comparison examples given, I should've more said something like "and *speed* of use".


----------



## JustMe

Btw, on ergonomics and mud pumps - for anyone who hasn't seen it yet, a (Cinta) pump we discussed awhile ago: http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx

The people on here who had one were liking them.


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> Btw, on ergonomics and mud pumps - for anyone who hasn't seen it yet, a (Cinta) pump we discussed awhile ago: http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx
> 
> The people on here who had one were liking them.


Did you ever see the pneumatic pump Apla Tech used to sell? It had a filler neck that looked very similar to the Cinta pump. I can't find a pic of it, but it was basically a hand pump that had been converted to air power.


----------



## gazman

Mudslinger said:


> Did you ever see the pneumatic pump Apla Tech used to sell? It had a filler neck that looked very similar to the Cinta pump. I can't find a pic of it, but it was basically a hand pump that had been converted to air power.


Is this the one you are referring to? 

http://www.walltools.com/apl-jr-pump.html


----------



## JustMe

Mudslinger said:


> Did you ever see the pneumatic pump Apla Tech used to sell? It had a filler neck that looked very similar to the Cinta pump. I can't find a pic of it, but it was basically a hand pump that had been converted to air power.


I believe I recall what I think you're meaning. Or recall something like it. I think someone posted a link once to an item like that on eBay.

I don't remember it being made Apla-Tech, though. I thought it was someone else.


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> Is this the one you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/apl-jr-pump.html


I think he's meaning something that looks like an actual mud pump, gaz, which had been modified to operate off air pressure.

Looks like their price listed in that link of yours is wrong. Apla-Tech lists them at 1,400.00 on their website.


----------



## gazman

That is a bargain. I went to the checkout and it came up as $103.00. Even with the $518.00 postage it is still pretty good.


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> That is a bargain. I went to the checkout and it came up as $103.00. Even with the $518.00 postage it is still pretty good.


I just sent them an email telling them I'll take a few.  Probably won't be getting them, once they realize the situation.


----------



## Mudslinger

gazman said:


> Is this the one you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/apl-jr-pump.html


That's the newer version, the older one had a normal mud pump bottom end, and a air piston on top of it to do the pumping.


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> I believe I recall what I think you're meaning. Or recall something like it. I think someone posted a link once to an item like that on eBay.
> 
> I don't remember it being made Apla-Tech, though. I thought it was someone else.


I remember the thread, but couldn't find it when I looked. From what I heard it was sold through Apla Tech before they started using the diaphragm pumps. Their new setups are much more reliable, from what I've seen personally.


----------



## Mudslinger

gazman said:


> That is a bargain. I went to the checkout and it came up as $103.00. Even with the $518.00 postage it is still pretty good.


LOL, someone messed up.


----------



## JustMe

Mudslinger said:


> I remember the thread, but couldn't find it when I looked. From what I heard it was sold through Apla Tech before they started using the diaphragm pumps. Their new setups are much more reliable, from what I've seen personally.


I like diaphragm pumps vs. piston ones. For one thing, can run them dry and they won't hammer themselves apart.



Mudslinger said:


> LOL, someone messed up.


1,303.00 now. And they didn't send a Thank you for pointing it out. Ah, well.


----------



## cracker

Mudslinger said:


> I remember the thread, but couldn't find it when I looked. From what I heard it was sold through Apla Tech before they started using the diaphragm pumps. Their new setups are much more reliable, from what I've seen personally.



The pump you are thinking about is made by Precision Taping Tools in Arthur, IL. "Pneumatic Pump 2000". They sell some good tools. I don't have there air pump, but own a few of there rol-plows. There rol-plows and flushers have a sharp angle stamped in the apex...makes for a sweet corner. The are a small co. with no web page...but make good tools. They sent me a price list a few mos ago...They make everything but the zook



Price list for Precision Taping Tools Phone 800-562-2484 

 
Quick Clean Pump w/Adapter $279.00​ Pneumatic Pump 2000 $499.00​ Hi-Rise Filler $ 99.00​ Quick Clean Pump $229.00​ Pump Filler Adapter $ 50.00​ Gooseneck $ 75.00​ 7” Flat Finisher Box $219.00​ 10” Flat Finisher Box $229.00​ 12” Flat Finisher Box $229.00​ 34” Flat Finisher Handle $109.00​ 38”, 42”, 48”, 54” $109.00​ 60”, 66”, 72” $129.00​ Corner Roller & Handle $120.00 ​ Corner Head Handle $ 47.00​ Corner Applicator Box & Handle $ 219.00​ 2 ½” Corner Head $269.00​ 03” Corner Head $269.00​ 2-3/4” Rol-Plow & Handle $140.00​ 2” Nail Spotter w/Handle  $219.00​ 03” Nail Spotter w/Handle $219.00​ DWM Auto Taper $1350.00​ 
Prices subject to change


----------



## Mudslinger

cracker said:


> The pump you are thinking about is made by Precision Taping Tools in Arthur, IL. "Pneumatic Pump 2000". They sell some good tools. I don't have there air pump, but own a few of there rol-plows. There rol-plows and flushers have a sharp angle stamped in the apex...makes for a sweet corner. The are a small co. with no web page...but make good tools. They sent me a price list a few mos ago...They make everything but the zook
> 
> 
> 
> Price list for Precision Taping Tools Phone 800-562-2484
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Clean Pump w/Adapter $279.00​ Pneumatic Pump 2000 $499.00​ Hi-Rise Filler $ 99.00​ Quick Clean Pump $229.00​ Pump Filler Adapter $ 50.00​ Gooseneck $ 75.00​ 7” Flat Finisher Box $219.00​ 10” Flat Finisher Box $229.00​ 12” Flat Finisher Box $229.00​ 34” Flat Finisher Handle $109.00​ 38”, 42”, 48”, 54” $109.00​ 60”, 66”, 72” $129.00​ Corner Roller & Handle $120.00 ​ Corner Head Handle $ 47.00​ Corner Applicator Box & Handle $ 219.00​ 2 ½” Corner Head $269.00​ 03” Corner Head $269.00​ 2-3/4” Rol-Plow & Handle $140.00​ 2” Nail Spotter w/Handle $219.00​ 03” Nail Spotter w/Handle $219.00​ DWM Auto Taper $1350.00​
> Prices subject to change


Thanks for posting that up, I haven't heard that name in years. We ran a set of their boxes years ago, seemed like decent quality.


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> I like diaphragm pumps vs. piston ones. For one thing, can run them dry and they won't hammer themselves apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 1,303.00 now. And they didn't send a Thank you for pointing it out. Ah, well.


I prefer using the diaphragms also when I'm not using my truck. At least you can go to sleep tonight knowing you did the right thing lol.


----------



## JustMe

Mudslinger said:


> I prefer using the diaphragms also when I'm not using my truck. At least you can go to sleep tonight knowing you did the right thing lol.


You use your truck to spray with?  

I had some engineers from FMC Mfg. once tell me a 4 diaphragm pump I was thinking to use for building a high volume/high pressure tree spraying system wouldn't work, due to 'slippage' from using diaphragms - ie. not enough positive displacement. The pump specs told me otherwise - that the size of the pump would compensate for any such slippage - so I built it and it worked fine. I thought after that they were maybe trying to indirectly convince me about buying one of their Bean piston pumps. Someone I knew who was running those ones for tree spraying was having to rebuild his pretty regularly. Usually right when things were busy.


----------



## Mudslinger

JustMe said:


> You use your truck to spray with?
> 
> I had some engineers from FMC Mfg. once tell me a 4 diaphragm pump I was thinking to use for building a high volume/high pressure tree spraying system wouldn't work, due to 'slippage' from using diaphragms - ie. not enough positive displacement. The pump specs told me otherwise - that the size of the pump would compensate for any such slippage - so I built it and it worked fine. I thought after that they were maybe trying to indirectly convince me about buying one of their Bean piston pumps. Someone I knew who was running those ones for tree spraying was having to rebuild his pretty regularly. Usually right when things were busy.


All my equiupment is bolted to structural members, so I would say it's part of the truck now.:yes:

Probably had a piston pump sitting on the shelf for a while, and would have had to order the diaphragm pump. Company's will try to do this all the time rather then give you what you need/want.:furious:


----------



## rohandy

its not the tube really, some people like the mud runner I like my oversized angle box, it's all the attachments; inside and outside corner applicators. In small areas "under 2,000 2ft" I will flat out with an 8" knife, mud my ^s roll and glaze them, before I leave I will pull all the flats with the 8"knife, next day ready for finish coat and done. I prime my own work so that picks up the sanding.:thumbup:


----------



## Buck Valley Drywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Try understanding the benefits of them over hand taping then


 ;-)......


----------



## BNW TAPING

nd636 said:


> Ok how do you tape with one?


There great to tape with know a lot of guys that rather use them over the bazooka. *flat line heads*, some kind of inside corner applicator scene guys load with cheap flushers. cheap and simple. i am a big fan of can am tubes. and directly flushing my corners with them


----------



## JustMe

BNW TAPING said:


> i am a big fan of can am tubes. and directly flushing my corners with them


Finally someone who can do that without creating more sanding than it's worth, and do it faster than the way the rest of us do it with tube and applicator, followed by flusher or angle head? If so, more power to you. Video of that, if you would, with close-ups, so we can learn.


----------



## cazna

I top coated 54 internals uprights with cp tube then a flusher in just under an hr on my last job, That's one a minute and includes corner pick bottoms, Im happy with that.


----------



## gazman

I will have to time myself with the mudrunner on the next one. It may make for an interesting comparison. I realize that the tube is faster to clean than the runner and a pump, but my pump is usually full of mud from boxing the the last coat anyway.


----------



## cazna

Could prob do it faster with a runner, But yeah, No pump or the runner clean at the end, Its just a bucket of thinned mud, bucket piston on the top, Tube full of mud was doing 9 angles, then fly trough it with the flusher, I did the whole place then, cleaned out the tube and bucket piston and mudhead and flusher then went back and picked the bottoms, (None at the top to pick) then all done, just under an hr, I was amazed at myself. Im going for as simple as tools I can now, It seems to be working well.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Im going for as simple as tools I can now, It seems to be working well.


We don't buy what we need so much as we buy what we Think we need. Sometimes we get lucky and what we think we need is what we actually do need.


----------



## BNW TAPING

JustMe said:


> Finally someone who can do that without creating more sanding than it's worth, and do it faster than the way the rest of us do it with tube and applicator, followed by flusher or angle head? If so, more power to you. Video of that, if you would, with close-ups, so we can learn.


first flush is real important took me a while to get it down when i was younger in the trade/ some boys out in alberta gotta it to down. gotta make sure when you roll properly and i usually throw a bit more mud on corner and flush its out a bit heavier after a brush with the poll sander when you rough sand. i find if you have a good rough coat you'll be running afterwards , hit it with the tube/flusher with some thin thin mud, gotta fill with the pump.. i find this just saves on rolling around with more tools. doing higher stuff its all better to have more of a reach so grab your tools that you work from the ground with.. i guess i need to hire a hand to follow me around with a camera.. 

in the end its about what ever works for you anyway and the end result should always be the same.. perfect!


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> We don't buy what we need so much as we buy what we Think we need. Sometimes we get lucky and what we think we need is what we actually do need.


I brought and tried everything, Now I look at lt all and think dam, Do I really need that lot?? Mudrunner and anglehad needs careful attention, How you use it, clean it, set, store it, Careful, don't drop it, make sure you lube it etc, and it needs a pump, That a lot of gear, and I used a mud diver as well, Tube and flusher is just game on, And its easy.


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> I brought and tried everything, Now I look at lt all and think dam, Do I really need that lot?? Mudrunner and anglehad needs careful attention, How you use it, clean it, set, store it, Careful, don't drop it, make sure you lube it etc, and it needs a pump, That a lot of gear, and I used a mud diver as well, Tube and flusher is just game on, And its easy.


AMEN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> I brought and tried everything, Now I look at lt all and think dam, Do I really need that lot?? .......... Tube and flusher is just game on, And its easy.


I found that as I got more into taping and better at it, I could do the same amount with fewer tools, and that it made sense to do it that way, based on the choice of tools now available out there.


----------



## moore

:d:d:d:d


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> :d:d:d:d




The best taper in the last company I worked for told me he used to do everything with a 9" knife, till he came to work for the company and was running into too many guys using 10" and 12", so he had to adapt.


----------



## Magic

JustMe said:


> Finally someone who can do that without creating more sanding than it's worth, and do it faster than the way the rest of us do it with tube and applicator, followed by flusher or angle head? If so, more power to you. Video of that, if you would, with close-ups, so we can learn.


I wanna learn too. I'm just a rookie with a bazooka, roller and glazer. 
Then an angle box to pump out my angles. 
I gotta lurn an easier way. Can't wait for the video!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

Magic said:


> I wanna learn too. I'm just a rookie with a bazooka, roller and glazer.
> Then an angle box to pump out my angles.
> I gotta lurn an easier way. Can't wait for the video!:thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm still a ways from trading in my bazooka for another tube - although muslingr went from a bazooka to a tube for some time, he said. I think he's (still) running now the bazooka P.A. sent him.

When BNW said that some boys in Alberta had it down, it made me think of the direct flusher video link Paravain posted the other day, made by eHowToDrywall.com. One of the 2 making the video posted in one comment section of theirs that they were from Edmonton, Alberta. But I'm thinking it wasn't them he was meaning.


----------



## Mountain Man

Magic said:


> I wanna learn too. I'm just a rookie with a bazooka, roller and glazer.
> Then an angle box to pump out my angles.
> I gotta lurn an easier way. Can't wait for the video!:thumbsup:


That's the way I do it and everybody I know does it!! Don't be ashamed, just run those tools and get paid!!!


----------



## mudslingr

JustMe said:


> Yeah, I'm still a ways from trading in my bazooka for another tube - although muslingr went from a bazooka to a tube for some time, he said. I think he's (still) running now the bazooka P.A. sent him.
> 
> When BNW said that some boys in Alberta had it down, it made me think of the direct flusher video link Paravain posted the other day, made by eHowToDrywall.com. One of the 2 making the video posted in one comment section of theirs that they were from Edmonton, Alberta. But I'm thinking it wasn't them he was meaning.


I'm running 2 new ones now JM. One is a mini. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/custom-taper-4852/#post95271
With P.A.'s blessing, I may send along the old one to someone else. I used it about 10 times and it works great.

No way I'll ever get rid of the tubes. I can practically run them blindfolded. They're all in the feel. They are a sure fire back up and much more beneficial on smaller jobs. 

Not going to give up on trying to direct flush but I can't see winning that battle too easily.


----------



## keke

cazna said:


> I brought and tried everything, Now I look at lt all and think dam, Do I really need that lot?? Mudrunner and anglehad needs careful attention, How you use it, clean it, set, store it, Careful, don't drop it, make sure you lube it etc, and it needs a pump, That a lot of gear, and I used a mud diver as well, Tube and flusher is just game on, And its easy.


I can see your point but everything depends on the job size
for you cp fits properly but for me it's a waist of time 
my last job was more then 4000 boards of fit out with plenty lm of internal and square set 

do you thing you can do it with cp?

my point is: before buying something look what kind of jobs you do


----------



## JustMe

mudslingr said:


> I'm running 2 new ones now JM. One is a mini. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/custom-taper-4852/#post95271
> With P.A.'s blessing, I may send along the old one to someone else. I used it about 10 times and it works great.
> 
> No way I'll ever get rid of the tubes. I can practically run them blindfolded. They're all in the feel. They are a sure fire back up and much more beneficial on smaller jobs.
> 
> Not going to give up on trying to direct flush but I can't see winning that battle too easily.


:thumbsup: on the monogrammed gun. Definitely a 1st. At least in my books.

On passing on what P.A. had given out.....that would be something.

About not giving up on direct flushing, the saying "You can't get there from here" comes to mind.  I don't think there is an available tool combination that can deliver well enough, as compared to something like a tube and mud applicator/flusher combination. It's what I was hoping BNW might be able to show us.


----------



## cazna

keke said:


> I can see your point but everything depends on the job size
> for you cp fits properly but for me it's a waist of time
> my last job was more then 4000 boards of fit out with plenty lm of internal and square set
> 
> do you thing you can do it with cp?
> 
> my point is: before buying something look what kind of jobs you do


 
True keke, Very true. :thumbsup:

A two man crew like buck and jr could still smoke it with cps though so yes, I think you can do that with cp if your a team.


----------



## mudslingr

keke said:


> I can see your point but everything depends on the job size
> for you cp fits properly but for me it's a waist of time
> my last job was more then 4000 boards of fit out with plenty lm of internal and square set
> 
> do you thing you can do it with cp?
> 
> my point is: before buying something look what kind of jobs you do


Hospitals,condos,skyscrapers,old folks homes...been there,done that and probably will again. Not if I can help it though ! But you are right about having the best tool for a particular job. Manpower counts too though.


JustMe said:


> :thumbsup: on the monogrammed gun. Definitely a 1st. At least in my books.
> 
> On passing on what P.A. had given out.....that would be something.
> 
> About not giving up on direct flushing, the saying "You can't get there from here" comes to mind.  I don't think there is an available tool combination that can deliver well enough, as compared to something like a tube and mud applicator/flusher combination. It's what I was hoping BNW might be able to show us.


Ya. No vanity issues here JM.
If not for P.A. I would not be enjoying an auto taper again. His generosity and Columbia's were well worth it. It got me so interested again I bought everything recently. I'd be happy to pass it along. With newer tools I can tape a 9'er completely off the floor with relative ease. Stilts only for picking 3 ways.
I totally agree with you on the tube/flusher combo. I REALLY REALLY WANT to see that video please BNW.


cazna said:


> True keke, Very true. :thumbsup:
> 
> A two man crew like buck and jr could still smoke it with cps though so yes, I think you can do that with cp if your a team.


A 2 man crew can move along pretty good. But a 3 man can fly quite nicely. All a matter of technique and routine of course.


----------



## JustMe

mudslingr said:


> Ya. No vanity issues here JM.
> If not for P.A. I would not be enjoying an auto taper again. His generosity and Columbia's were well worth it. It got me so interested again I bought everything recently. I'd be happy to pass it along. With newer tools I can tape a 9'er completely off the floor with relative ease. Stilts only for picking 3 ways.
> I totally agree with you on the tube/flusher combo. I REALLY REALLY WANT to see that video please BNW.


Never thought of you as vain, mudslingr. Just classy. :thumbup:

My best 'at this time' thoughts, if I was to try direct flushing again:

Since my Columbia tube works smoother, easier, than any CanAm I've ever used, I'd want a Columbia. &/or maybe a Tapepro/Blue Line, if I had a chance to compare and found it passed the comparison test.

For a direct flusher, Tom from Tapepro said theirs were designed for easier flexing of the wings, so I'd like to try that. Less pushing into the corners needed, while at the same time trying to push or pull the tube along, and while pushing on the tube's plunger. Too many things going on at the same time, while needing good control. Got to try and reduce some of that somewhere.

As well, since the hole looks to be bigger on the Tapepro/Blue Line flusher, that should make for a bit easier pushing out mud than through something like CanAm's or BTE's. Especially when the holes start to not line up more and more because of the tube's changing angle to the flusher.
And Tom said their direct flusher's skids were designed to slide easier.

But I still wouldn't be hopeful of my chances for real success.


----------



## tomg

That's also why our tube has the nozzle at an angle - to help keep the hole aligned when used high or low.


----------



## cazna

tomg said:


> That's also why our tube has the nozzle at an angle - to help keep the hole aligned when used high or low.


 
Goes great as well tomg, Can ams are no comparison to these tubes.


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> Goes great as well tomg, Can ams are no comparison to these tubes.


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Im going for as simple as tools I can now, It seems to be working well.


I agree, sometimes we get carried away with all of the "must have" hype. We conducted a test today. We were running angles (uprights only) We ran a bucket out using the bazooka, then rolled, and glazed with my 2.5 inch drywall waster head. After running out the bucket we did a count of how many we did and how long it took (40min). Then we did the same amount of angles using the dunny brush and glazed with the 2.5 inch head (the roller is not needed with the brush). The results were surprising. It took 30min with the brush for the same amount of angles. We picked up time because of a number of factors. 
#1 There is less mud, so very little clean up needed on the floor.
#2 As I stated a roller is not needed, so that is a step that is missed.
This does not factor in the clean up of Bazooka, Pump, and Roller.

So for me it looks like I will be using the K.I.S.S method. Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## cazna

Really Gaz? Well that is interesting test. 

Another thing I consider now is body movement.

Quite a while ago I plastered out a house and in came the painters,aged late 60s, The guy on the roller was a little short dude and I though to myself, Wow, these old guys are doing ok but I thought how are they going to roll the ceilings? One was very big in the living room and I was taught (Or twisted in my own head) That the way to get the best finish was big long roller sweeps, Lift on and off at the end of each pass near the walls so you get the least roller marks so that's a lot of over reaching and stretching which at the end of the day can leave you feeling quite beat up and sore.

I was very surprised to watch this older shorter dude roll with short movements keeping his arms and elbows close to his body maybe rolling with 2m swipes, Me, well I would have been doing whole room 8 metre swipes. I was even more surprised when the painted ceilings turned out well with what he was doing.

So I often think of him, How can I do things while keeping my arms and elbows close to me while not over reaching out up or down which at the end of the day leaves to feeling over stretched beat up and sore, How can I still do this aged late 60s or so without smashing myself up.

The dunny brush and banjo running corners and running a heavy bazooka makes me think of this, Over reaching, They still work, very well in fact, But how can I do my job keeping arms close to my core while being efficient at it without being lazy or slack, Even aged 60 plus, without feeling to smashed up at the end of the day, Answer, Try and do what that old painter did............. Which for me is Cp tube and internal mudhead, Flusher and pole, All are core movements, Standing upright, Reach tops and bottoms without over reaching up or down. I often tape that way too, Mud head some mud in there, Put paper tape in by hand, roll, rough sand with flex edge, mudhead next layer of mud, then flush, All core movements done standing upright, arms not over reached or strained.

I find the tube lighter and easier than a bazooka and even easier than a runner because a tube is a lot less trips to a pump and that twisting and go movement can be a funny little movement sometimes, Although it is quite easy, Again job dependant, Runners quite good for high stuff and also mud thickness and type play a huge roll.

Troweling, Well I use to be the over reach king, Not any more, Im slowly working things out on how to work this way and much to my surprise im getting more efficient than ever and really, at the end of the day, the reason why auto tools are so much faster than by hand is because auto tools make you work this way, Its all on poles, Its pulling you back away from being so close up and over reaching, leveraging your movements, I look at Moores awesome work in amazement, All that by hand, You must be one beat up dude at the end of the week bro.

Look how much crap you type at 4.30am in the morning when you cant sleep


----------



## Corey The Taper

cazna said:


> Really Gaz? Well that is interesting test.
> 
> Another thing I consider now is body movement.
> 
> Quite a while ago I plastered out a house and in came the painters,aged late 60s, The guy on the roller was a little short dude and I though to myself, Wow, these old guys are doing ok but I thought how are they going to roll the ceilings? One was very big in the living room and I was taught (Or twisted in my own head) That the way to get the best finish was big long roller sweeps, Lift on and off at the end of each pass near the walls so you get the least roller marks so that's a lot of over reaching and stretching which at the end of the day can leave you feeling quite beat up and sore.
> 
> I was very surprised to watch this older shorter dude roll with short movements keeping his arms and elbows close to his body maybe rolling with 2m swipes, Me, well I would have been doing whole room 8 metre swipes. I was even more surprised when the painted ceilings turned out well with what he was doing.
> 
> So I often think of him, How can I do things while keeping my arms and elbows close to me while not over reaching out up or down which at the end of the day leaves to feeling over stretched beat up and sore, How can I still do this aged late 60s or so without smashing myself up.
> 
> The dunny brush and banjo running corners and running a heavy bazooka makes me think of this, Over reaching, They still work, very well in fact, But how can I do my job keeping arms close to my core while being efficient at it without being lazy or slack, Even aged 60 plus, without feeling to smashed up at the end of the day, Answer, Try and do what that old painter did............. Which for me is Cp tube and internal mudhead, Flusher and pole, All are core movements, Standing upright, Reach tops and bottoms without over reaching up or down. I often tape that way too, Mud head some mud in there, Put paper tape in by hand, roll, rough sand with flex edge, mudhead next layer of mud, then flush, All core movements done standing upright, arms not over reached or strained.
> 
> I find the tube lighter and easier than a bazooka and even easier than a runner because a tube is a lot less trips to a pump and that twisting and go movement can be a funny little movement sometimes, Although it is quite easy, Again job dependant, Runners quite good for high stuff and also mud thickness and type play a huge roll.
> 
> Troweling, Well I use to be the over reach king, Not any more, Im slowly working things out on how to work this way and much to my surprise im getting more efficient than ever and really, at the end of the day, the reason why auto tools are so much faster than by hand is because auto tools make you work this way, Its all on poles, Its pulling you back away from being so close up and over reaching, leveraging your movements, I look at Moores awesome work in amazement, All that by hand, You must be one beat up dude at the end of the week bro.
> 
> Look how much crap you type at 4.30am in the morning when you cant sleep


Your right about getting beat up by hand taping im only 26 and im feeling it already. Ive been doing this half my life already and got carpal tunnel in both my hands after a whole day of being on stilts I sit on the couch dont expect me to move lol. I can imagine moore he has almost double the years I have in.


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> Your right about getting beat up by hand taping im only 26 and im feeling it already. Ive been doing this half my life already and got carpal tunnel in both my hands after a whole day of being on stilts I sit on the couch dont expect me to move lol. I can imagine moore he has almost double the years I have in.


Turning 30 was my big changing point, Over reaching going hard out hand taping, Turned 30 and bam, like hitting a wall, Something had to change.


----------



## Corey The Taper

cazna said:


> Turning 30 was my big changing point, Over reaching going hard out hand taping, Turned 30 and bam, like hitting a wall, Something had to change.


You feeling better now that you went auto


----------



## cazna

Corey The Taper said:


> You feeling better now that you went auto


Does a bear chit in the woods :yes:

Is the Pope a catholic :yes:

Do I like hooters :thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Thats good I cant wait till my stuff comes in gotta order boxes next then ill be all set for now


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> I look at Moores awesome work in amazement, All that by hand, You must be one beat up dude at the end of the week bro.
> 
> 
> End of the week? :blink: What day Is that?


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Really Gaz? Well that is interesting test.
> 
> Another thing I consider now is body movement.
> 
> Quite a while ago I plastered out a house and in came the painters,aged late 60s, The guy on the roller was a little short dude and I though to myself, Wow, these old guys are doing ok but I thought how are they going to roll the ceilings? One was very big in the living room and I was taught (Or twisted in my own head) That the way to get the best finish was big long roller sweeps, Lift on and off at the end of each pass near the walls so you get the least roller marks so that's a lot of over reaching and stretching which at the end of the day can leave you feeling quite beat up and sore.
> 
> I was very surprised to watch this older shorter dude roll with short movements keeping his arms and elbows close to his body maybe rolling with 2m swipes, Me, well I would have been doing whole room 8 metre swipes. I was even more surprised when the painted ceilings turned out well with what he was doing.
> 
> So I often think of him, How can I do things while keeping my arms and elbows close to me while not over reaching out up or down which at the end of the day leaves to feeling over stretched beat up and sore, How can I still do this aged late 60s or so without smashing myself up.
> 
> The dunny brush and banjo running corners and running a heavy bazooka makes me think of this, Over reaching, They still work, very well in fact, But how can I do my job keeping arms close to my core while being efficient at it without being lazy or slack, Even aged 60 plus, without feeling to smashed up at the end of the day, Answer, Try and do what that old painter did............. Which for me is Cp tube and internal mudhead, Flusher and pole, All are core movements, Standing upright, Reach tops and bottoms without over reaching up or down. I often tape that way too, Mud head some mud in there, Put paper tape in by hand, roll, rough sand with flex edge, mudhead next layer of mud, then flush, All core movements done standing upright, arms not over reached or strained.
> 
> I find the tube lighter and easier than a bazooka and even easier than a runner because a tube is a lot less trips to a pump and that twisting and go movement can be a funny little movement sometimes, Although it is quite easy, Again job dependant, Runners quite good for high stuff and also mud thickness and type play a huge roll.
> 
> Troweling, Well I use to be the over reach king, Not any more, Im slowly working things out on how to work this way and much to my surprise im getting more efficient than ever and really, at the end of the day, the reason why auto tools are so much faster than by hand is because auto tools make you work this way, Its all on poles, Its pulling you back away from being so close up and over reaching, leveraging your movements, I look at Moores awesome work in amazement, All that by hand, You must be one beat up dude at the end of the week bro.
> 
> Look how much crap you type at 4.30am in the morning when you cant sleep


I can type that much in my sleep. 

Most 'dangerous' thing to me body wise started with working with a crackhead - or more my trying to carry much of his workload as well as mine, when he wasn't showing up and the jobs had to get done.

Even without crackhead problems, because of auto tools, I was expected to deliver more. So more 'serious' pushing, lifting, even stretching. Then a shoulder went, then later the upper back muscles attached to it. 

Like keke said, "before buying something look what kind of jobs you do." Problem for me was the tools aren't really out there for what I needed.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> I agree, sometimes we get carried away with all of the "must have" hype. We conducted a test today. We were running angles (uprights only) We ran a bucket out using the bazooka, then rolled, and glazed with my 2.5 inch drywall waster head. After running out the bucket we did a count of how many we did and how long it took (40min). Then we did the same amount of angles using the dunny brush and glazed with the 2.5 inch head (the roller is not needed with the brush). The results were surprising. It took 30min with the brush for the same amount of angles. We picked up time because of a number of factors.
> #1 There is less mud, so very little clean up needed on the floor.
> #2 As I stated a roller is not needed, so that is a step that is missed.
> This does not factor in the clean up of Bazooka, Pump, and Roller.
> 
> So for me it looks like I will be using the K.I.S.S method. Keep It Simple Stupid.


sorry but I don't agree with you and the way you calculate is wrong 
everything is part of the job even cleaning the tools
for ex i have a feeling you don't take into account the time you need to set up paper tape when using the dunny brush
a proper time measurement should be from the very beginning till the very last thing you do on the job

PS:40 min per bucket Gaz?  be serious START working


----------



## gazman

:That was every thing taken it to account keke. Ps it was a big bucket

If I factored in clean up the bazooka would be further behind.:whistling2:


----------



## BNW TAPING

cazna said:


> Goes great as well tomg, Can ams are no comparison to these tubes.


never tried them probably have to get it shipped up to the great white north, still working on a video of how i run my angles, camera lens on my phone is fairly scratched from the old tools belt might be time for a new phone, or a new tools..


----------



## Corey The Taper

BNW TAPING said:


> never tried them probably have to get it shipped up to the great white north, still working on a video of how i run my angles, camera lens on my phone is fairly scratched from the old tools belt might be time for a new phone, or a new tools..


What tube do you use I just ordered a clumbia


----------



## BNW TAPING

JustMe said:


> I can type that much in my sleep.
> 
> Most 'dangerous' thing to me body wise started with working with a crackhead - or more my trying to carry much of his workload as well as mine, when he wasn't showing up and the jobs had to get done.
> 
> Even without crackhead problems, because of auto tools, I was expected to deliver more. So more 'serious' pushing, lifting, even stretching. Then a shoulder went, then later the upper back muscles attached to it.
> 
> Like keke said, "before buying something look what kind of jobs you do." Problem for me was the tools aren't really out there for what I needed.


i stretch everyday before and after work.. 

when i was hand taping a lot i would switch up tools a lot load coat with trowel skim with knives . when i learned machine taping that was a different world all together but much better my neck and arms took the beating instead of my back knees wrists and my mind lol.. working with crackheads that most be something else. how did you pay the guy.


----------



## BNW TAPING

Corey The Taper said:


> What tube do you use I just ordered a clumbia


i use can ams

i was referring to those blue ozzy ones think they are tape pro? maybe 

let me know how that columbia tube runs


----------



## JustMe

BNW TAPING said:


> i stretch everyday before and after work..
> 
> when i was hand taping a lot i would switch up tools a lot load coat with trowel skim with knives . when i learned machine taping that was a different world all together but much better my neck and arms took the beating instead of my back knees wrists and my mind lol.. working with crackheads that most be something else. how did you pay the guy.


If I had to work against just guys who hand taped, and just had to keep up with them while using auto tools, life would've been easy.

Crackhead was a great taper - when he showed up. The company I worked for paid him, and gave him a lot of breaks because he was good (and we were so busy), but finally let him go, even though he was so good. They didn't want the scheduling headaches, I guess (but which didn't make a lot of sense to me for our situation, at the time).

I told them to not give him jobs of his own, but keep him around - that when he showed up to someone else's job, he'd deliver, and when he didn't, the job would carry on. Hand or machine taping, that boy could go, especially if you gave him something like a bazooka and a lot of wall to cover. It was a 'fix' for him.


----------



## JustMe

BNW TAPING said:


> i use can ams
> 
> i was referring to those blue ozzy ones think they are tape pro? maybe
> 
> let me know how that columbia tube runs


My Columbia works better than any CanAm I've used. I'd never go back to CanAm tubes.

In North America, the blue ones go by the brand name Blue Line. Lots of suppliers here for them. Westtechtools.com in B.C. will ship, or Walltools.com from the U.S.


----------



## BNW TAPING

ha not bad i guess as long as he does it safely haha


----------



## BNW TAPING

JustMe said:


> My Columbia works better than any CanAm I've used. I'd never go back to CanAm tubes.
> 
> In North America, the blue ones go by the brand name Blue Line. Lots of suppliers here for them. Westtechtools.com in B.C. will ship, or Walltools.com from the U.S.


really.. maybe its time for an upgrade are you using columbia flusher heads as well.


----------



## JustMe

BNW TAPING said:


> really.. maybe its time for an upgrade are you using columbia flusher heads as well.


Are you meaning Columbia angle heads? I'm running a 2 1/2" and 3" of theirs. For flushers, 3 and 3 1/2" CanAms, and a BTE 2 1/2" I picked up somewhere and use on occasion (use when I'm banjo-ing at times, or putting tapes on with tube).

I've heard Columbia's coming out with a flusher as well, at some point. Looking forward to seeing what they might have done differently, if really anything.

They're also supposed to be coming out with an upgraded tube at some point - one that has a filler like on a bazooka. Something else done to it as well, I think. Will probably cost more then, though.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I will soon have an opinion about 42"Colombia compound tube. 3" Direct flusher. and tape pro outside corner bead applicator head. $398 be here in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## mld

You go Glenn, welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Got my new toys. Haven't had a chance to use them yet, and I've already been back to order another $500 of tools. 2.5 flusher, colombias new inside 90° angle mud applicator, extendable pole for flusher. And something else I forget. Oh yeah flat applicator. 

What is the best way to keep the compound tube clean? And what type of maintenance goes along with a mud tube? Lube oil ECT?


----------



## WingNut

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I will soon have an opinion about 42"Colombia compound tube. 3" Direct flusher. and tape pro outside corner bead applicator head. $398 be here in 7 to 10 days.


Hi ya, Mr.Brightstar, Let know how that works for ya. I got my 32" Colombia compound tube, w/ 2.5" Combo Corner Flusher, 3" flusher, and 
Columbia Inside Corner Applicator "4 wheels" 
I can't seem to get mine to work right  When I try to put mud in the angles, it wont flow even( and leaves black marks all over). I use USG Mac "machine mud" tried using it straight from bucket then started mixing it till it was real soupy. I also tried taping the air out of the tube, priming the little bastard with water, no luck :blink: 
Would love to figure this thing out, any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


----------



## icerock drywall

WingNut said:


> Hi ya, Mr.Brightstar, Let know how that works for ya. I got my 32" Colombia compound tube, w/ 2.5" Combo Corner Flusher, 3" flusher, and
> Columbia Inside Corner Applicator "4 wheels"
> I can't seem to get mine to work right  When I try to put mud in the angles, it wont flow even( and leaves black marks all over). I use USG Mac "machine mud" tried using it straight from bucket then started mixing it till it was real soupy. I also tried taping the air out of the tube, priming the little bastard with water, no luck :blink:
> Would love to figure this thing out, any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


with no applicator suck mud out then push it all out ...do you get pop with air in you tube? is your mud mixed to thick?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

WingNut said:


> Hi ya, Mr.Brightstar, Let know how that works for ya. I got my 32" Colombia compound tube, w/ 2.5" Combo Corner Flusher, 3" flusher, and
> Columbia Inside Corner Applicator "4 wheels"
> I can't seem to get mine to work right  When I try to put mud in the angles, it wont flow even( and leaves black marks all over). I use USG Mac "machine mud" tried using it straight from bucket then started mixing it till it was real soupy. I also tried taping the air out of the tube, priming the little bastard with water, no luck :blink:
> Would love to figure this thing out, any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks


I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I got the direct flusher to try it and put it to rest. Got another flusher and pole on the way. 
Inside 90° mud applicator http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...olumbia-Inside-90-Applicator-with-Wheels.html

I got all columbia flushers a tape pro outside 90° applicator. Cant wait to put them to work.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Here is the pole i got. I hope it fits on flushers. Not just angle heads. Columbias site says it will. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Head-Handles/Columbia-Tools-Extendable-AngleHeadHandle.html


----------



## WingNut

icerock drywall said:


> with no applicator suck mud out then push it all out ...do you get pop with air in you tube? is your mud mixed to thick?


I tried with applicator on and off, mud mixed thick and thin. But never got a pop noise ??


----------



## WingNut

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I got the direct flusher to try it and put it to rest. Got another flusher and pole on the way.
> Inside 90° mud applicator http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...olumbia-Inside-90-Applicator-with-Wheels.html
> 
> I got all columbia flushers a tape pro outside 90° applicator. Cant wait to put them to work.


That 1 looks cooler than mine :thumbsup: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/Columbia-Inside-Corner-Applicator.html


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

WingNut said:


> That 1 looks cooler than mine :thumbsup: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/Columbia-Inside-Corner-Applicator.html


What sold me on that one was the third hole. The one you got seems to be everyones favorite.


----------



## icerock drywall

WingNut said:


> I tried with applicator on and off, mud mixed thick and thin. But never got a pop noise ??


the pop noise comes from air in your tube. I use a http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Tubes/Red-Diamond-Bucket-Piston.html this keeps air out of the tube and the mud clean


----------



## mld

Me too, as far as the mud goes, there is a pretty good chance it's still too thick. For taping mud or angle mud 1½ tubes full of water to a bucket of mud is a good start.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

What type of mud are you guys useing?


----------



## icerock drywall

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What type of mud are you guys useing?


usg ap and rapid coat


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Worth every penny.


----------



## mld

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Worth every penny.


Good for you!


----------



## gazman

Welcome to the dark side. We will have to call you Mr Death star now. (Star wars joke for those that live under a rock)


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

These tools are so fricking sweet!


----------



## BNW TAPING

JustMe said:


> Are you meaning Columbia angle heads? I'm running a 2 1/2" and 3" of theirs. For flushers, 3 and 3 1/2" CanAms, and a BTE 2 1/2" I picked up somewhere and use on occasion (use when I'm banjo-ing at times, or putting tapes on with tube).
> 
> I've heard Columbia's coming out with a flusher as well, at some point. Looking forward to seeing what they might have done differently, if really anything.
> 
> They're also supposed to be coming out with an upgraded tube at some point - one that has a filler like on a bazooka. Something else done to it as well, I think. Will probably cost more then, though.


i did mean angle heads
columbia did come out with flusher heads haven't used them yet 
i use the three inch behind the banjo always roll behind the banjo tho, and yet haven't found a banjo that works well homax is ****!


----------



## Sweendog87

mudslingr said:


> Tubes are great for the whole job or just a little job. If you already own auto tools then a tube would probably come in handy for small jobs so you don't have to lug around all the big stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM
> 
> I have all the tools but still like to use the tube just to change things up a bit. I get bored easily.


Hey mudslinger can u tell me what compound tube u are using and what size flusher u use behind tape and then what would you use to top coat that same corner


----------



## mudslingr

I use Can Am tubes. I like them very much.
I use a 2" flusher or anglehead for tape coat and I finish with a 3".
Some guys will do it the other way around but I don't like leaving an edge on an edge. That's kind of like first coating a flat with a trowel and then finishing with a 6" down the middle. doesn't make sense to me.
But, whatever works for whoever.


----------



## embella plaster

I am so with you mud slinger it makes no sense what so ever i dont see how it works ....in saying that i once knew a guy base coated mesh tape with a curve trowel then put a second coat with a 6 inch his joins came up ok but ppl who example hot mud base with 3 etc then top with smaller i dont see how the fek it would.work i guess ppl who use all purpose could work


----------



## embella plaster

Also sween i run can am nice tools


----------



## Sweendog87

Cheerd boys big help pretty sure I'm gonna run tapepro eventually when I have the cash but it's nice to know what u all run


----------



## embella plaster

Tape pro are awesome but i got my whole can am kit....compound tube, flusher pole,applicator head, 2.5' 3' 3.5' flusher head and case $900 bucks thats why i got can am as a gamble but great tools


----------



## Sweendog87

Where did u get that from that's super cheap


----------



## embella plaster

Pro plaster in queensland was 3 years ago there 1k now


----------



## Oldtimer

I am also using the canam tube with the 2" and 3" flusher. I am wondering though if I should get a 2 1/2" and 3 1/2"? It seems the bevels on drywall are a tad over the 2" mark now (what they use in my area anyway) and the 2" doesn't seem to quite fill that.


----------



## D A Drywall

I use 2 1/2 then 3" Can Ams. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Oldtimer

D A Drywall said:


> I use 2 1/2 then 3" Can Ams. Seems to work pretty well.


 THANKS D A! Will definitely try the 2 1/2"


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

when using the hopper you are committed to a half a box or so in there and the cleaning. the tube is an easy switch on the head for lots of diffirent applications. Ive been using my comlubia flat applicator to install no-coat 450. run the mud one side at a time, place the piece of no-coat. the run the head over the piece to push it into the wall. then clean the piece with my 6" knife. i own a tape pro, but i am ordering the semi automatic taping set with tool case from allwall this week. looking forward to that case. biggest pain about my jobs is lugging all the gear around


----------



## embella plaster

Oldtimer said:


> I am also using the canam tube with the 2" and 3" flusher. I am wondering though if I should get a 2 1/2" and 3 1/2"? It seems the bevels on drywall are a tad over the 2" mark now (what they use in my area anyway) and the 2" doesn't seem to quite fill that.


I use the cam an 2.5 and 3.5 great tools


----------

